# 2005 NBA Draft Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Official Draft Day Rules

1) Don't panic. If you wanted the Lakers to pick someone in the draft, but they end up not picking that player, we ask you to please confine your comments to the official draft day thread in here. Don't go making 10 threads about your disappointment over the Lakers' decisions. For example, if you wanted the Lakers to trade for another pick, don't worry about it, sometimes teams pick a player at a particular draft position and then trade that player to another team. And sometimes a team just trades the pick, instead of choosing the player for the team they're trading with. Occasionally, trades for draft players happen a few days after draft day. 

2) As always, please abide by all the other forum rules. No baiting, no taunting, and please be respectful. If you have a problem with a poster just PM me or another Laker mod and we'd be more than happy to deal with your problem. We will be here all draft day, just like I'm sure you will. 

3) Please have a good draft day. 










What: 2005 NBA Draft
When: Tuesday, June 28
Time: 7:00 ET; 6:00 CT; 5:00 MT; 4:00 PT
TV: ESPN









The Lakers picked Sasha Vujacic late in the first round of 2005. Who will they pick this year?

2005 LAKERS DRAFT SELECTIONS
No. 10, No. 37 (from N.Y. via Atl. and Cha.), No. 39

2005 NBA Draft Order

Round One:
<pre>
Round Overall Team 
1 1 Milwaukee Bucks 
2 2 Atlanta Hawks 
3 3 Portland Trail Blazers 
4 4 New Orleans Hornets 
5 5 Charlotte Bobcats 
6 6 Utah Jazz 
7 7 Toronto Raptors 
8 8 New York Knicks 
9 9 Golden State Warriors 
10 10 Los Angeles Lakers 
11 11 Orlando Magic 
12 12 Los Angeles Clippers 
13 13 Charlotte Bobcats (from Cleveland via Phoenix) 
14 14 Minnesota Timberwolves 
15 15 New Jersey Nets 
16 16 Toronto Raptors (from Philadelphia via New Jersey) 
17 17 Indiana Pacers 
18 18 Boston Celtics 
19 19 Memphis Grizzlies 
20 20 Denver Nuggets (from Washington via Orlando) 
21 21 Phoenix Suns (from Chicago) 
22 22 Denver Nuggets 
23 23 Sacramento Kings 
24 24 Houston Rockets 
25 25 Seattle Supersonics 
26 26 Detroit Pistons 
27 27 Utah Jazz (from Dallas) 
28 28 San Antonio Spurs 
29 29 Miami Heat 
30 30 New York Knicks (from Phoenix via San Antonio) 
</pre>

Round Two:
<pre>
Round Overall Team 
1 31 Atlanta Hawks 
2 32 Los Angeles Clippers (from Charlotte) 
3 33 New Orleans Hornets 
4 34 Utah Jazz 
5 35 Portland Trail Blazers 
6 36 Milwaukee Bucks 
7 37 Los Angeles Lakers (from New York via Charlotte) 
8 38 Toronto Raptors 
9 39 Los Angeles Lakers 
10 40 Golden State Warriors 
11 41 Orlando Magic 
12 42 Los Angeles Clippers 
13 43 New Jersey Nets 
14 44 Orlando Magic (from Cleveland) 
15 45 Detroit Pistons (from Philadelphia) 
16 46 Indiana Pacers 
17 47 Minnesota Timberwolves 
18 48 Seattle Supersonics (from Memphis) 
19 49 Washington Wizards 
20 50 Boston Celtics 
21 51 Utah Jazz (from Chicago via Houston) 
22 52 Denver Nuggets 
23 53 Boston Celtics (from Sacramento) 
24 54 New York Knicks (from Houston) 
25 55 Seattle SuperSonics 
26 56 Detroit Pistons 
27 57 Phoenix Suns (from Dallas via New Orleans)
28 58 Toronto Raptors (from Miami) 
29 59 Atlanta Hawks (from San Antonio) 
30 60 Utah Jazz (from Phoenix)
</pre>

Lakers Draft History:
2004: 27. Sasha Vujacic, Italy, 56. Marcus Douthit, Providence
2003: 24. Brian Cook, Illinois, 32. Luke Walton, Arizona
2002: 27. Chris Jefferies, Fresno State
2000: 29. Mark Madsen, Stanford

Be sure to check out the 05-06 Lakers Draft Central Thread to find out more on some prospects.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*B34C's Names to watch out for:*

Point Guards:











































Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack, Luther Head, Monta Ellis

Shooting Guards:











































Gerald Green, Martell Webster, Rudy Fernandez, Salim Stoudamire, Alan Anderson, Rashad McCants

Small Forwards:















Joey Graham, Danny Granger 

Power Forwards:











































Andray Blatche, Charlie Villanueva, Ike Diogu, Sean May, Wayne Simien, Tiago Splitter

Centers:















Andrew Bynum, Fran Vasquez

Just some names to throw out cuz a couple could be on the Lakers..


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

IMO, this draft is really important for the Lakers. I really hope that Mitch doesn't trade up to 3. I posted this in another thread but I'll post it again here, because a lot of ppl seem really high on taking Gerald Green by trading up.

--------------------------------


07McCarthy said:


> im not sure if i would like this because we give up butler and the ten for patterson and 3. the only way i would like this is if we take gerald green. i see well in my eyes green being the next t-mac but i also think he would fit the role better to play pippen with kobe.
> 
> but it would be sad to see butler go, i would seriously shed a tear or two.


Would he REALLY be a better player for the Pippen role? 

To begin with, hes a high schooler, and his game is kind of raw. He isn't Lebron James, his game doesn't have the same maturity, and when you look at the type of assets Pippen had wihch would prove a lot of value, theres a sort of uncertainty that surrounds Gerald Green for me. 

To begin with, looking at the current Lakers roster. Solid at the wings, except there is little depth at shooting guard. Kobe is often forced to play too many minutes, and it was taking its toll. Caron Butler is a nice player, young, athletic, has a nice range of all around skills. He doesn't have great quickness or explosiveness, and is even hindered more by his average ballhandling. Still, hes a solid player who can fill up the stat sheet (albeit without the type of consistency we'd all like to see). Second, the team is too soft inside. Part of this comes from that Odom played out of position, and Chris Mihm while being ok at blocking the occasional shot, left much to be desired as an interior defender. After those two, the Lakers are left with 2 aging big men. One's body is broken down, and the other is a chainsmoking center who would rather pass from the post and shoot mid range jumpers than bang and bruise down low in the paint. There is a great need for toughness. Then, at the PG, Atkins is good for little more than spot up 3 pt shooting. He is a complete liablity on defense, and doesn't have much of an idea how to run an offense with any type of efficiency. 

There are obviously a lot of holes, but when you look at the roster and the team's stats from last season, you just have to notice how soft, and terrible defensively this is. The defense after ASW imo was comparable to the 03-04 Mavs, and they didn't even make an effort to play defense at all. There is an overstocked SF position, a load of 2nd and 3rd stringers at PG, and no true inside presence. Drafting Gerald Green is a huge risk. Especially for the Lakers, who don't even have that need for another 3. He is still a raw player, and there is not even the gurantee that he will be better than Caron Butler. Green needs to bulk up, and work on his ball handling, and when you watch videos and games of the guy, he comes across as a scoring machine type of player. Not the initiator, playmaker, defensive specialist type of player Pippen was. I'm not sure where that comparison comes from at all, because I just never saw it when I watched Green play. Could Green REALLY be a guy who can stop high scorers like Tracy McGrady or Vince Carter with his defense immediately? Could he really be the guy who can initiate and control the Laker's offense when called upon? If he really doesn't fit that type of mold, and if chances are, it'll take him a few years to develop, then the Lakers will really just be backtracking in the next few seasons if they trade away Caron Butler. 

Pippen could do a lot things great on the ball as a passer, and playmaker, but he was terrific off the ball which made him a great compilmentary player to Jordan. What stood out most was how versatile of a defensive player he was. He could guard the post, or on the perimeter. He had length, stregth, quickness, and he was very smart. Say... the Lakers draft Green. Then what about Lamar Odom? Put him back at the 4? This doesn't address the problems with defense, not on the perimeter nor in the post. Make this move, and there is still a revolving door at PG, the Lakers are STILL soft inside. Drafting a PG who can play defense and control an offense at least solves one of these problems, and if in the end Butler needs to be traded, maybe S+T for one of the big men in the free agency.

Trading up to grab Gerald Green, you are trading an established wing player, for an unproven wing player. One who is going to need time to develop, and if he doesn't make a big contribution next season, where do the Lakers end up this time next year? I for one think that a player who can come in and contribute right away is the best option, and when I saw right away, I really mean that. Kobe and Odom are in their late 20s, and are in their primes. This draft is very important to the Lakers, because Kobe isn't 22, significant progress has to be made by the end of next season. Trading Butler and 10 for the 3rd pick, is a huge risk, one that I'm not really sure is worth taking. If someone could tell me why the Lakers should trade Butler to draft Gerald Green, other than that he could be the next Tmac... then maybe I'll change my mind.

--------------------------------------------

Again, the 10th pick is solid to pick up what the Lakers need to pick up. I still think that they should give Jarrett Jack a go. At the very worst, he should improve the team's defense at the PG position, and he is a decent spot up shooter as well. That in itself remedies a few issues. A lot of people are going to point out his turnovers and low assist numbers, but I'll say this much that if Luke Schenscer didn't have hands of stone, Jack would have higher assists and lower turnovers.

I know a lot of people here are high on taking Paul at 3 if the Portland indeed trades their 3rd pick. Again, which I'm not entirely sure is worth it. IMO, its a better pick than Green, but only marginally. I live in North Carolina. I have watched Chris Paul, Raymond Felton and Jarrett Jack play numerous times, and I still think that Paul isn't the right PG for this team. He is a good player in terms of leading the offense. He is a nice passer, and can score basically at will in the college level. He attacks the basket, and he is a very good shooter. But it all comes back to defense for me, because I really think unless the Lakers defense tightens up. They will miss the playoffs for a 2nd straight year. The offense is fine, Paul is a great player, and can come to an NBA team, he can score his points, and get a lot of assists, but is that what this team really needs? I'm just saying to draft on need, but when you are talking about trading up, thats something that is very important. Quite frankly, I think Paul is a mediocre defender. He can get steals with his quickness, but hes undersized, doesn't have exceptionally long arms, and gambles too much. Take that, and put it with the fact that the Lakers interior defense is amongst the worst in the league, its not pretty at all. Also, a second problem I see with Paul that I also see with Felton, is that they look quite impressive, but they also dominate the ball at times, and could possibly do so int he NBA to truly get the most out of both players. And with Felton, who I feel is quite unspectacular operating in a half court set offense, I'm unsure as to how that'll translate to the pro game, and this team in particular. There were already complaints about hwo Kobe and Odom both need the ball to be effective... what about Felton, and Paul? Now, lets say that Mitch and Nash make the trade, and Chris Paul is the new Lakers PG. Kobe and Odom are going to do a lot of the handling, and controlling hte offense, making guys like Paul into a player who must play off of Kobe and Odom. Paul can shoot 3s at a high percentage, and he can penetrate and drive, but hes undersized and is hardly a great defender. He often needs the ball to maximize his ability (but lets be honest, so do guys like Nash), but on a team where the two main offensive options are going to spend a heavy amount of time controlling the ball, is that really worth giving up Butler and the 10th pick for?

As for Deron Willaims, I don't really know much other than that he is tall,a good defender, and a pure PG who excells in a half court offense type of game. A nice Phil Jackson type of player. But because of that, I don't have the same type of doubts with him that I do with some other players.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea.... Deron Williams + Kobe + Lamar + Low post scoring PF via expiring contracts or free agency + Slight upgrade at C would be awesome...I really like Deron Williams cause he's a shooter and passer, which really compliments a slasher (Kobe) and a playmaker (Lamar). If we traded up to draft Deron Williams then we'd be really solid at 1, 2, and 3 and all we would need would be a PF which we could get for expiring contracts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One more thing.. If we somehow land Deron Williams, I will run from my place all the way to LA and make out with Mitch.. It just may take me 5 NBA seasons :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> One more thing.. If we somehow land Deron Williams, I will run from my place all the way to LA and make out with Mitch.. It just may take me 5 NBA seasons :rofl:


Well, I won't go _that_ far, but I'd be happy with Deron too. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wetzel's Final Mock Draft









1. Milwaukee Bucks – Andrew Bogut, 7-0, C, Utah, sophomore.
No change here. The NBA covets big men and the 7-foot Bogut is a good one who's skilled and tough. The Bucks had both Bogut and Marvin Williams in for workouts and appear sold on the big Australian. The University of Utah could have No. 1 overall picks in both the NBA draft and the NFL draft (Alex Smith).









2. Atlanta Hawks – Marvin Williams, 6-9, SF, North Carolina, freshman.
With Bogut gone, the Hawks go with the sixth man on UNC's national championship team. Williams' size and athletic ability are ideal for the NBA. Has a ton of potential. If the Bucks go with Williams, then Bogut heads to Atlanta.. 









3. Portland Trail Blazers – Chris Paul, 5-11, PG, Wake Forest, sophomore.
It is my opinion that the devastating open-court playmaker is the best player in the draft. Since the Blazers took promising high school point Sebastian Telfair in the first round a year ago, this pick will almost assuredly be dealt and destroy all mock drafts. The Blazers would like to wind up with 7-foot Jersey prep center Andrew Bynum. 









4. New Orleans Hornets – Deron Williams, 6-3, PG, Illinois, junior.
The big, physical point with a steady jump shot replaces Baron Davis and teams with J.R. Smith for the future. If Paul falls, he goes here. 









5. Charlotte Bobcats – Gerald Green, 6-8, SF, Gulf Shores (Texas) Academy.
The Bobcats have talked to Portland about moving up to secure Paul, the local superstar. But if that can't happen, the lure of Green, who's a tremendous athlete, should be too much. 









6. Utah Jazz – Channing Frye, 7-0, C, Arizona, senior. 
The Jazz need a big man and Frye is the best available. The long, athletic shot blocker turned the corner in his senior year with the Wildcats. There's a possibility that this pick is for the Knicks, who are in dire need of a center and like Frye. 









7. Toronto Raptors – Andrew Bynum, 7-0, Metuchen (N.J.) St. Joseph High School. 
If he is here, the Raptors grab him, but they need scoring. Texas A&M's Antoine Wright, a strong slasher, can really fill it up. There's a possibility that the Raptors grab Frye and deal him to the Knicks. 









8. New York Knicks – Martell Webster, 6-8, SG, Seattle (Wash.) Prep.
With the Kurt Thomas trade all but done, the Knicks are in dire need of size. It is no secret they want Channing Frye, but it may too late for that. Spain's Fran Vazquez appears to be falling like a rock. The Knicks want to trade with Portland, but if no deal happens, then getting Webster, who has wowed in workouts, isn't a bad alternative. Last-minute events will determine this one. 









9. Golden State Warriors – Hakim Warrick, 6-8, SF, Syracuse, senior. 
Carmelo Anthony's one-time running mate added a perimeter game his senior year. A mature, well-rounded player, Warrick should help a Warriors team that looked promising at season's end. 









10. Los Angeles Lakers – Raymond Felton, 6-0, PG, North Carolina, junior. up
*The Lakers are also talking with Portland to move up to three, but only to take Deron Williams, whose size they favor over Paul. If you see Portland take Williams at No. 3, then they are drafting for the Lakers and a deal is pending.* Paul would slip to New Orleans at four. If that doesn't happen, the Lakers will take Felton, even though he too is on the smaller side. 

[More in URL]


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> *B34C's Names to watch out for:*


By any means necessary!

edit: The Blazer board has an interesting thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=177894


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Deron Williams Or Bust*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> *Deron Williams Or Bust*


YEAH BBBBOOOOOOIIIIIII


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

likely a bust then 

however espn has 

<table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width=420 id="inlinetable">
<th colspan=1 style="background-color:#000000;">9. LOS ANGELES LAKERS</th>
<tr valign=top style="background-color:#ececec;">
<td width=416>
<a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal"><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/teamlogos/nba/med/trans/lal.gif" width="80" height="80" align=right border="0"></a>
<b>Best pick:</b> <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3118">Kobe Bryant</a> (No. 13, 1996)</p><p><b>Worst pick:</b> <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3618">Kareem Rush</a> (No. 20, 2002)</p><p><b>Analysis:</b> Jerry West picked Bryant and <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3125">Derek Fisher</a> in 1996, but the Lakers haven't drafted one starter since. <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3266">Tyronn Lue</a> and <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3274">Ruben Patterson</a> at least went on to start for other teams, but the Lakers found little use for either. It doesn't help that L.A.'s highest pick since Bryant was No. 20, so perhaps this year's lottery pick will help the grade.</p><p><b>Score:</b> 0.78</p><p><font size=3 color=#A50400><b>Grade: B</b></font>

</td>
</tr>
</table>

karrem rush our worst draft pick? he wasnt even out draft pick


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

drafting kareem is not the worst pick the lakers ever made ...kareem was strong off the bench and he was the best 3 point shooter on last year team even phil said and that bull kareem will be a star soon he juss needs his well deserved minutes.........and yea toronto picked kareem not lakers


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> likely a bust then
> 
> 
> karrem rush our worst draft pick? he wasnt even out draft pick


Neither was Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So umm.. I have this feeling we are staying at 10.. Mitch will find a way to blow this..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't see the rationale in that if Portland takes Deron Williams, they are trading him to the Lakers. The Jazz also want Williams.

EDIT: NVM, that post was from this morning.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> So umm.. I have this feeling we are staying at 10.. Mitch will find a way to blow this..


Can you say CHARLIE V?!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Draft Day Interview blurbs









RAYMOND FELTON, North Carolina

*Q. Who else has spoken to you?*
Felton: A lot of teams are interested. You’ve got Charlotte, you’ve got Utah, you’ve got Toronto, got the Lakers. It is a lot of teams that are interested, just about all the teams in the lottery are interested, but everybody can’t take me. New Orleans is interested.









GERALD GREEN, Gulf Shores Academy (Houston)

*Q: The Lakers are one of the teams that have expressed interest in you. Have you thought about possibly going to L.A. and playing with Kobe Bryant and Phil Jackson?*
Green: I thought about it, but I can’t really think about those things. I still have a lot of other workouts to do and I have to stay positive and work hard at all the other workouts. There are a lot of good players out there. There are a lot of good players out there in the draft that are a lot better than me so I can’t really think about those things. I have to go out there and do my best.









DERON WILLIAMS, Illinois

*Q: Did you work out for the Lakers?*
Williams: No I didn’t. They had wanted me to, but I had already been on the road for a week and a half and it was a last minute thing and I didn’t know if I would have been prepared enough and I needed to go home for Houston for a day. I couldn’t fly straight to New York because I had to get my suit and different things like that.

*Q: If they do make a deal and get you somewhere up at the top, what are your thoughts on playing with Phil Jackson and the triangle and Kobe Bryant?*
Williams: It would be great. Phil Jackson is arguably one of the greatest coaches ever. Kobe Bryant is arguably one of the greatest players in the game right now. So I would definitely be honored to play for the Lakers. And there are a lot of great things that could happen with that. 

DERRRRRRRRON :gopray:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> DERON WILLIAMS, Illinois
> 
> *Q: Did you work out for the Lakers?*
> Williams: No I didn’t. They had wanted me to, but I had already been on the road for a week and a half and it was a last minute thing and I didn’t know if I would have been prepared enough and I needed to go home for Houston for a day. I couldn’t fly straight to New York because I had to get my suit and different things like that.
> ...


It's looking like he's about to become John Stockton's successor. I don't want to see that happen but he'd fit in really well there. Jerry Sloan probably already loves the guy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, Deron sure looks a lot slimmer than he did in that profile picture of his. Make a miracle happen Mitchell! :gopray:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Was just watching ESPN, bye bye Deron.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea never had a shot at him unless a miracle happens..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

why? whatd they say on espn?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Teezy said:


> why? whatd they say on espn?


Portland and Utah are set to swap picks, the #3 for the #6. Utah would draft Deron Williams at #3.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

who knows, maybe we do trade.... maybe not, mitch is our gm....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Can you say CHARLIE V?!!! :biggrin:


No.. I cant without :hurl:

I really really dont feel good about this draft..


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm feeling pessimistic because for the last year nothing has gone right for this team. This draft will either continue that trend or be the mark of a new beginning.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Draft Day Rumors

The Los Angeles Lakers tried to trade up with Portland to get Illinois point guard Deron Williams, but that appears to be dead at this point. If so, expect the Lakers to consider Gerald Green or North Carolina point guard Raymond Felton at the No. 10 spot. Felton is a terrific point, but with him being only 6-foot, the Lakers are wary of taking a smallish point.

The Los Angeles Clippers have made a soft promise to pick Yaroslav Korolev with the 12th pick. The 6-9 Korolev is a 17-year-old Russian who is said to be a raw but very promising scorer.

Speaking of the two Southern California teams, the Lakers have promised Amir Johnson, a 6-10 local prospect from Westchester High School, that they will take him at No. 36 in the second round. But don't be surprised if the Clippers step in and take the one-time University of Louisville signee at 31, the first selection of the second round.

The Clips-Lakers rivalry may all be a moot point if the Detroit Pistons' surging interest in Johnson – a terrific, lanky athlete – gets them to pull the trigger at No. 26.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The History of Mitch...


*Traded K. Rush to Charlotte for the 37th and 39th picks in 2005

* *Traded G. Payton, R. Fox and a 1st round pick to Boston for C Mihm, J Jones, and C Atkins*

*Traded S. O'Neal to Miami for B. Grant L. Odom and C. Butler and 1st round pick in 06*

*Drafted Marcus Douthit with 56th pick in the 2004 draft.

Drafted Sasha Vujacic with the 27th pick in 2004

Drafted Luke Walton with 32 pick in 2003

Drafted Brian Cook with 24th pick in 2003

Traded L. Hunter and draft rights to C. Jeffries to Toronto for T. Murray and draft rights to K. Rush.

Drafted Chris Jefferies with 27th pick in 2002
*


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> The History of Mitch...
> 
> 
> *Traded K. Rush to Charlotte for the 37th and 39th picks in 2005
> ...


Incredibly unimpressive


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chad Ford's last mock has us taking Villanueva. He says we like him. :|


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

GHAD! THE ANTICPATION(sp) IS KILLIN ME :curse: 




But i think charlie V can play some 4. Hes not another lamar, hes much more bulit and active around the rim


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF is Ireland reporting? Something big about to happen?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

on what? radio? TV? which station?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Green
or
Bynum.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Found this report from Hoopsworld forum....

*LA/Charlotte deal done in Principle.*



> Firstly I want to be clear I in no am claiming to have "Inside" knowledge. I know nobody in the Lakers organization. Those of you who have been around for awhile may recall I used to work with Austin Croshere's former agent. Anyways, I've been bugging him for the last couple weeks to call his contacts in the Lakers organization to find out what's going on. From somebody he spoke w/ there today (again, I cannot verify this in any shape or form, I just heard it from him and am putting it out there for this Forum), there seems to be a deal done in principle w/ CHA.
> 
> *The deal would consist of the Lakers aquiring #5 and #13 and Jason Kapono for the #10, Caron Butler, and a slew of expiring contracts.* CHA I guess doesn't have many players under contract for next season and want warm bodies w/ expiring contracts to fill up the team. He said this deal can't be done officially until after July 1 since many of our players cannot be traded until then. Vlade was one of the participants in the trade he says.
> 
> ...


Two picks in the first round. Damn, I'll do it in a heart beat. Do it Mitch. BTW Okafor and Caron have been teammates before in UCONN. This deal should make him happy rather than sad..right?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

when would it be done ...like today or tomm?!?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> when would it be done ...like today or tomm?!?


If, by any means, the report has any credibility, we should know when pick for CHA comes up. 

My heart is pounding...I want this deal done!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

NBA draft.net's Final Mock

1. 
Milwaukee Andrew Bogut 7-0 251 C Utah So.

2. 
Atlanta
Marvin Williams 6-8 228 SF UNC Fr.

3. 
*Utah Deron Williams 6-3 202 PG Illinois Jr.

4. 
NewOrleans Chris Paul 6-1 178 PG Wake Forest So.

5. 
Charlotte Raymond Felton 6-1 200 PG UNC Jr.

6. 
*Portland Martell Webster 6-7 230 SG/SF WA HSSr

7. 
Toronto Danny Granger 6-9 225 SF New Mex. Sr.

8. 
New York Channing Frye 6-11 244 C Arizona Sr

9. 
Golden St. Ike Diogu 6-8 255 PF Arizona St. Jr.

*10. 
LA Lakers Gerald Green 6-7 192 SF TX HSSr.*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Andrew Bogut is your # 1 pick in the NBA draft - BUCKS.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Stupid Jazz....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lynx said:


> If, by any means, the report has any credibility, we should know when pick for CHA comes up.
> 
> My heart is pounding...I want this deal done!


dont u think they would of said it by now


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams, Deron Williams...no surprises there. Now New Orleans will select Chris Paul and we can get to the good stuff.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Yup. Paul to N.O.... So far, nothing new...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BOBCATS TAKE.........Felton

****!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Felton has gone to CHA.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They stole Felton!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

noooooooooooooo felton nooooooo


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn It!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's incredibly dumb of them to take Felton that high, though. They could've possibly gotten him at 13.

I'm at least happier with us not getting the chance to take Felton than the Lakers skipping over Felton.

Gerald Green.....please slip!

If not, my top choices would be Danny Granger or Sean May.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

portlands gonna take andrew ..damn i hope we get green :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i think they're takin felton for us im just thinkin that the reaon they took felton that high is cuz the Lakers wanted to trade for him


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think they take webster


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> portlands gonna take andrew ..damn i hope we get green :biggrin:


Nah, I think it'll be Webster. Possibly Green, although I think they were permanently turned off of him when he refused to work out against competition.

My prediction...

6) Portland: Martell Webster
7) Toronto: Gerald Green
8) New York: Channing Frye
9) Golden State: Hakim Warrick


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Teezy said:


> i think they're takin felton for us im just thinkin that the reaon they took felton that high is cuz the Lakers wanted to trade for him


I dunno, I highly doubt it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

hope toronto takes Granger


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If Webster is the pick we have a great shot at Green.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Martell Webster goes to Portland.

p.s. Guys Guys, Green is a high schooler. We should go after Ike Diogu.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good... now come on toronto pick Granger


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Webster it is.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Raptors will take Green. Our pick will be Granger or May. I'd be satisfied with either but I'd hope for Granger because I think he'll be the better NBA player. We could deal him or more likely, Butler, for a big man or PG later on this offseason.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

lakers prob gonna take andrew


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd really like that Raptors trade now...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My top 4 of the players left-

1. Green
2. Jack
3. May
4. Bynum


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So we drafted

Andrew Bynum 7-0 280 C at #10

Ronny Turiaf 6-9 238 PF at #37

Von Wafer 6-5 210 SG at #39

The first 2 were decent pick IMO but how could we pass on Taft, Ukic, and even Monta Ellis for Von Wafer. :curse:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hm... Andrew Bynum...

I'm not quite sure what to say about that. A big man is important... but Sean May would have been a much better pick here. Hes a good defender, a good rebounder, he can run the floor and he can score.

Honestly... if Mitch had said that they chose Bynum because of his hustle and ability to rebound and play defense or sometning like that... I would have been happy, but when he said... a center is hard to come by, and we may need to wait a few years to see how this turns out. I was almost ill.


btw: Who the hell is Von Wafer?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> So we drafted
> 
> Andrew Bynum 7-0 280 C at #10
> 
> ...


yet again, who the hell is Von Wafer?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> yet again, who the hell is Von Wafer?


That is my point I have never even heard of the guy yet Mitch drafts him over guys with national attention.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Von Wafer = guy who will be cut or play 2 minutes a game.

I was against taft and Ukic at 10, but at 39 we should have taken him or Ukic

I hate mitch


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Joke of the draft: Charlie Villanueva at #7
Steal of the draft: Danny Granger at #17
Second round steals: Salim Stoudamire, Ronny Turiaf

Guys I would've preferred over Wafer (in order): Andray Blatche, Monta Ellis, Chris Taft, Mickael Gelabale, Roko Leni-Ukic, Randolph Morris, Martynas Andriuskevicius


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

mitch did better then i expected...........


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wow.

not one trade.

surprise surprise


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> mitch did better then i expected...........



uh...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I give this draft a C-

I give the Bynum pick a B-

Turiaf, I dont know much about, and I have no idea about Von Wafer...

but the fact that 4 guys who were projected to be first round picks, 3 of them big men, came after the Von Wafer pick. That deserves an F.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hated the Von Wafer one. I've never even heard of him...I liked the previous two alot, and I was so happy that we're gonna have some big bodies this year. We could've gotten Taft...But, Mitch did ok except for freakin Von Wafer, and he got us a more depth at 4 and 5. Look what we have now

2 decent PFs: Brian Grant, Ronny Turiaf
3 decent C's: Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm, Vlade Divac


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Von Wafer Profile

sounds like somesort of french cookie


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Things heard around Lakerland today*

Things heard around Lakerland today

Mitch Kupchak - "I'll show 'em. I can make sleeper picks just like Jerry West. Everyone will see I'm smart."

Phil Jackson - "What the..."

Kobe Bryant - "Bynum who? Who cares..I'll never pass to him."

Lamar Odom - " All these years I thought it was the Clippers. Now I see it's the whole damn city."

Caron Butler - "Woo hoo! I wasn't traded. Wait.. why is that a good thing?"

Chucky Atkins - "Center...power forward..shooting guard. Sweet. I'm back *****es!"

cmd34 - "Hi... gun store? Yeah, how late are you open tonight?'


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Things heard around Lakerland today*

Bynum better be good or Kobe will rip him a new one.



cmd34 said:


> Things heard around Lakerland today
> 
> Mitch Kupchak - "I'll show 'em. I can make sleeper picks just like Jerry West. Everyone will see I'm smart."
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width=420 id="inlinetable">
<th colspan=1 style="background-color:#000000;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</th>
<tr valign=top style="background-color:#ececec;">
<td width=416>
<a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal"><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/teamlogos/nba/med/trans/lal.gif" width="80" height="80" align=right border="0"></a>
<b>Round 1:</b> <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d04/tracker/player?playerId=18773">Andrew Bynum</a>, C, St. Joseph HS (No. 10)</p><p><b>Round 2:</b> <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d04/tracker/player?playerId=18727">Ronny Turiaf</a>, PF, Gonzaga (No. 37, from Charlotte)</p><p><b>Round 2:</b> Von Wafer, SG, Florida State (No. 39)</p><p><b>Analysis:</b> If Andrew Bynum turns into the dominant big man that the Lakers believe he could be, the Lakers deserve an A+ for the draft. If he turns into the next <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d04/tracker/player?playerId=10005">DeSagana Diop</a>, they get an F. </p><p>Given that Phil Jackson wants to win now, it's a little surprising they passed on guys like Granger or May. </p><p>Turiaf was a solid second-round pick and Wafer has enough talent to make it worth the Lakers' gamble.</p><p><font size=3 color=#A50400><b>Grade: B</b></font>

</td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The History of Mitch continues...

*Drafted Andrew Bynum with the 10th pick in 2005

Drafted Ronny Turiaf with the 37th pick in 2005

Drafted Von Wafer with the 39th pick in 2005
*
*Traded K. Rush to Charlotte for the 37th and 39th picks in 2005

* *Traded G. Payton, R. Fox and a 1st round pick to Boston for C Mihm, J Jones, and C Atkins*

*Traded S. O'Neal to Miami for B. Grant L. Odom and C. Butler and 1st round pick in 06*

*Drafted Marcus Douthit with 56th pick in the 2004 draft.

Drafted Sasha Vujacic with the 27th pick in 2004

Drafted Luke Walton with 32 pick in 2003

Drafted Brian Cook with 24th pick in 2003

Traded L. Hunter and draft rights to C. Jeffries to Toronto for T. Murray and draft rights to K. Rush.

Drafted Chris Jefferies with 27th pick in 2002
*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So basically we traded Rush, Murray for Hunter, Jeffries, Turiaf and Wafer.. And could sign Rush :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I feel like right now that the Lakers got a good bargain," Wafer told the Tallahassee Democrat. "You know when you get a good bargain you never know if the product is going to hold up. I'm going to try to make this a steal for the Los Angeles Lakers."

Wafer worked out for the Lakers over the weekend.

Wafer's college career was long finished before draft night. His decision to sign with agent Henry Thomas meant there was no turning back for the former McDonald's All-American from Homer, La.

Wafer led FSU with 12.5 points per game last season but was *suspended twice* early in the season and benched often late in the season. He averaged just 15 minutes in his last five games for the Seminoles, who finished 12-19 and tied for last in the ACC.

http://www.tallahassee.com/mld/tallahassee/12009744.htm



> Hotdog8289: kobe and phil will whoop his *** into shape


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The thing about the Wafer pick is that the Lakers have tons of players at a bunch of other positions. What the hell are they going to do drafting another PF at 39? 

Was there a better SG than Wafer on board?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They Drafted Wafer at 39 SG FSU


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The thing about the Wafer pick is that the Lakers have tons of players at a bunch of other positions. What the hell are they going to do drafting another PF at 39?
> 
> Was there a better SG than Wafer on board?


\

Possibly Ukic or Thompson. I would have liked the Ukic pick because he's a natural PG with great ball handling skills but a slender frame, much like Sasha. Actually, he's probably a better athlete than Sasha. I would have let both he and Sasha battle it out for the #3 PG spot. Maybe the loser could play some SG after they fill out their frame. I also liked the Dijon Thompson kid a little. I think he'll find a way to stick in this league because of his work ethic and character. Wafer seems like a hit or miss prospect.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Cris said:


> They Drafted Wafer at 39 SG FSU


Yeah, he's talking about the people that wanted Taft at #39. We're already loaded at PF so in his mind we were better off drafting a SG. I wouldn't have minded Taft, though. Then again, having 3 interior players that are rookies on the roster is not an ideal scenario, especially with PJ running the show.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I've seen Thompson play 25+ times and consider him a Jumaine Jones SF.

After getting two big guys I think we despertely needed a PG or SG at 39 depending on where we want Sasha to play.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from balance @ LG:

Well, there is plenty to talk about now that the draft is over. Many people (namely the media) have been quick to pass judgement on Bynum. For one, like Mitch has repeatedly said there was no one else available at #10 who could immediately help next year. There will be more moves during this off season and perhaps more ction than we've seen in past years. With the new CBA, there will be established veteran players available in free agency. Contrary to what the LA times and other sources are reporting, Jackson's stamp of approval was given for all picks. In Turiaf, LA gets the coveted banger. In Wafer, they get a B.Shaw type guard with athleticism. Jackson gave an emphatic yes for Bynum given who was available at #10. He personally saw Bynum workout and was impressed. Jackson's role in the draft has always been marginal but this year he was involved. He doesn't view the draft as a place to get impact players unless you are picking 1 2 and 3. Instead, the free agent signing period will be more important than the draft. Free agency is more make or break for the Lakers chances of competing next season. LA is trying very hard to keep Butler because he's due to breakout and chances are that he can be had for less than market value in free agency next year. Butler really likes LA and unless LA gets a marquee name for Butler chances are that he's staying put. Many will ask, why not Green? Simply Green will take longer to develop (he's apparently 190lbs) and for his type of game he'd be on the IL most of the season (see Shaun Livingston) Also questons about his motivation and desire popped up as he cruised through some drills and was easily frustrated with multi step directions. Bynum on the other hand can contribute (on a limited basis) on the defensive end with his length and size. 

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=3290


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

INteresting


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

sorry one more bump, just reading about gerald green


----------

